# DSM_G600, chroot gentoo stage 2006, maj portage impossible

## Yamashita Ren

Bonjour je viens d'installer gentoo (stage3-ppc-uclibc-2006.1.tar.bz2) sur mon NAS Dlink DSM_G600 en suivant ce tuto : http://dsmg600.info/howto:chroot_gentoo

L'installation s'est déroulée sans problèmes jusqu'à l'étape 17 (post-installation).

Par contre une foi que j'ai voulu commencer à installer ou mettre à jour des "euh ça s'appelle comment sur gentoo ?, je pense pas que ça soit des paquets", chacune de mes opérations se soldait par un "masked by EAPI -2, supported EAPI 0"

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait mettre à jour portage.

Mais lorsque je met à jour portage, voilà ce qui apparait (désolé je suis sous telnet depuis windows et je ne sais pas comment copier coller) :

http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/06/23/img-124505opaah.jpg

J'en reviens donc au même problème et je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire ...

Merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by Yamashita Ren on Thu Jun 25, 2009 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

oops, un stage de 2006 ? 3 ans de mises à jour, ça risque d'être la galère...

N'as-tu pas trouvé un stage plus récent ? (sur http://www.funtoo.org entre autres)

----------

## kwenspc

Réponse: laisses tomber  :Smile: 

Tu n'as pas l'air de savoir ce que tu fais. Un D-link DSM_G600 n'est pas du tout une architecture x86 (PC) mais ppc. Et la version que te demandes d'installer ton tuto là est très vieille (incompatibles avec la version 2.6 de linux ...). Qui plus est je te déconseille de vouloir compiler directement sur ce d-link. Ça va te demander 3 plombes. Et de toute manière apparemment tu n'as pas la possibilité de changer le noyau, ta gentoo de sera jamais qu'un chroot.

Avant de t'attaquer à du matos embarqué, essais déjà sur PC. Faire ce genre de manip' à l'aveugle (sans comprendre les tenants et aboutissants) ça va pas te mener loin. Je dis pas ça pour te décourager mais amha t'es mal partis. En plus le fait que ce d-link ne soit que sur linux 2.4.x limite pas mal les possibilités du chroot. 

Essais toujours de démasquer python-2.5 (cf. le handbook gentoo) voir si il peut l'installer afin que tu mettes à jour portage ensuite , et tout le reste. Mais amha tu vas au devant de pas mal de problèmes non-triviaux.

----------

## Yamashita Ren

En fait ce que je cherche, c'est de transformer ce NAS en serveur bittorent.

Pour ça je dois trouver le moyen d'installer un client bittorent récent pouvant être contrôlé depuis l'extérieur.

Sur debian c'était impossible, je devais passer sur le noyau 2.6.

Je crois donc qu'utiliser gentoo est la meilleure solution.

Niveau temps de compilation, cela ne me dérange pas car une fois le client torrent installé, je n'y toucherais plus.

Sinon le fait que la gentoo ne soit qu'un chroot ne me dérange pas plus que ça non plus, vu qu'on peux l'automatiser au lancement du DSM_G600 avec dropbear.

Donc les problèmes non triviaux, si je ne fais que MAJ portage et le client torrent (je penche pour rtorrent), cela devrait pouvoir passer.

Bon je vais essayer de démasquer python-2.5, on va voir ce que ça donne ...

Merci quand même pour les avertissements   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, ce n'est pas une bonne idée. En général, on n'utilise pas un routeur comme système de compilation, il faut le générer à l'extérieur via un émulateur ou cross-compilation.

Va jeter un oeil sur http://openwrt.org/ pour voir si ton NAS supporte cette plate-forme, ensuite injectes-y ton serveur torrent.

Ces torrents sont légaux, au moins ? sinon, j'aide pas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci quand même pour les avertissements  

 

Amha tu risques d'être ennuyer avec certaines libs/applis qui nécessitent les linux-headers 2.6. Ce qu'il te faudrait à la rigueur c'est pouvoir accéder aux ebuilds plus ancien de portage pour ces libs/applis... si tant est qu'il y en est. Si c'est le cas il faut aller sur http://anoncvs.gentoo.org/ je crois. Enfin essais, tu verras bien su ça poses problèmes.

Bon courage!

[edit] XavierMiller a raisons pour la compilation. le mieux serait une chaine de cross-compilation (via crossdev par exemple) ou carrément via une émulation sur pc via qemu-ppc pourquoi pas. Mais là encore ce n'est pas trivial. Ceci dit une compilation en natif directement sur ton d-link devrait passer, mais ça va prendre pas mal d'heure amha[/edit]

----------

## Yamashita Ren

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Va jeter un oeil sur http://openwrt.org/ pour voir si ton NAS supporte cette plate-forme, ensuite injectes-y ton serveur torrent.
> 
> Ces torrents sont légaux, au moins ? sinon, j'aide pas  

 

Bonne nouvelle : mon routeur n'est pas supporté !

Oui oui les torrents sont légaux  :Embarassed: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mha tu risques d'être ennuyer avec certaines libs/applis qui nécessitent les linux-headers 2.6. Ce qu'il te faudrait à la rigueur c'est pouvoir accéder aux ebuilds plus ancien de portage pour ces libs/applis... si tant est qu'il y en est. Si c'est le cas il faut aller sur http://anoncvs.gentoo.org/ je crois. Enfin essais, tu verras bien su ça poses problèmes. 
> 
> [edit] XavierMiller a raisons pour la compilation. le mieux serait une chaine de cross-compilation (via crossdev pour exemple) ou carrément via une émulation sur pc via qemu-ppc pourquoi pas. Mais là encore ce n'est pas trivial. Ceci dit une compilation en natif directement sur ton d-link devrait passer, mais ça va prendre pas mal d'heure amha[/edit]

 

C'est bien ici que je dois faire mon marché ?

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/portage/main/branches/

Sinon pour la compilation, j'ai eu l'occasion de compiler 2 libs nécessaires à rtorrent (avant que la MAJ de portage ne s'avère indispensable)

Bah ça a pas mis tant de temps que ça ^^

edit :

Par contre pour compiler ce que j'y trouve

Y'a des outils spécialisés ou je le fais à la main ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie d'abord de maîtriser Gentoo sur un PC normal. Après seulement, commence à jouer avec ton NAS.

Lis le "handbook" et reviens avec tes questions  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Malheureusement, c'est horrible je n'ai aucun pc de test ...

Juste un pc familial squatté par des anti linuxiens ...

Dans d'autre circonstances cela ferait longtemps que je me serais fait la main sur gentoo et accessoirement arch linux.

Bon sur ce, je retourne sur le handbook.

----------

## xaviermiller

On te souhaite bon courage...

Franchement, ce n'est pas la voie la plus facile pour appréhender Gentoo  :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> Malheureusement, c'est horrible je n'ai aucun pc de test ...
> 
> Juste un pc familial squatté par des anti linuxiens ...
> 
> Dans d'autre circonstances cela ferait longtemps que je me serais fait la main sur gentoo et accessoirement arch linux.
> ...

 

VMware c'est le mal, tout çà, n'empêche que c'est simple à installer sur windows (version "server" gratuite). Et monter une gentoo virtuelle dedans sera ce dont tu as besoin pour "t'échauffer".

J'ai déjà faire des VMs gentoo sur la version 1.0.x, mais pas la 2.0.x de vmware serveur. Rien de particuliers, comme pour une machine normale, il faudra juste prendre soin de sélectionner les bons drivers dans le noyau.

Si tu veux du presque libre, ya virtualbox, mais depuis mes pépins avec freebsd comme guest, je suis prudent à le recommander...

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Ca serait bien mais l'ordi en question n'a que 512 mo de ram et un proco AMD Athlon Xp.

Pour de la virtualisation ça fait TRES juste (surtout pour de la compilation).

----------

## peapa

Salut,

J'ai déjà virtualisé Gentoo sur mon pc, un pentium 4 avec 512Mo de ram, et ce sans problèmes. Le pc était sous windows XP, avec Virtualbox pour virtualiser. Pour pouvoir donner plus de ram à la VM, j'arretais tous les autres logiciels, et j'avais fait le ménage au niveau du démarrage.

Avec ça, il est possible de fournir la moitié de la ram pour la VM, c'est pas le top mais la compilation passait sans trop swapper quand meme. Bref, ça roule pour prendre en main.

----------

## Yamashita Ren

 *peapa wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai déjà virtualisé Gentoo sur mon pc, un pentium 4 avec 512Mo de ram, et ce sans problèmes. Le pc était sous windows XP, avec Virtualbox pour virtualiser. Pour pouvoir donner plus de ram à la VM, j'arretais tous les autres logiciels, et j'avais fait le ménage au niveau du démarrage.
> 
> Avec ça, il est possible de fournir la moitié de la ram pour la VM, c'est pas le top mais la compilation passait sans trop swapper quand meme. Bref, ça roule pour prendre en main.

 

Le problème c'est que l'ordi en question est un ordi familial.

Je ne peux pas me permettre de le bloquer pour une virtualisation de gentoo ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème c'est que l'ordi en question est un ordi familial.
> 
> Je ne peux pas me permettre de le bloquer pour une virtualisation de gentoo ...

 

Une VM, ça se lance, s'arrête, ou bien se suspend, bref, pas obligé de tourner en permanence.

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Il faut que je m'explique

Ce pc est utilisée TOUTE la journée par divers membres de ma famille.

Si je lance une VM et que je laisse l'ordi tourner, je suis certain que 5 min après je devrais l'arrêter car quelqu'un aura besoin de l'ordi donc pour la journée c'est rapé.

Je ne peux pas non plus le laisser touner la nuit car il fait un bruit monstre et se situe à coté de nos chambres.

Dans ces conditions là il me faudrait 1 mois pour installer gentoo ...

----------

## kwenspc

Pas moyen que tu choppes un pc plus ou moins récent, d'occasion?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Yamashita Ren

J'avais un laptop presque perso (Intel core duo, 1 GB de ram).

Mais le laptop professionel de mon père à eu un problème (du jour au lendemain il a déconné; depuis impossible de réinstaller un SE dessus, même en changeant le disque dur; d'ailleurs si vous avez une piste pour le diagnostic je suis plus que preneur).

Donc maintenant il me pique mon laptop (qui était lui aussi + ou - familial).

----------

## kwenspc

ah ok je vois ^^'

----------

## xaviermiller

D'où l'idée d'utiliser le NAS comme un PC perso   :Cool: 

Allez, courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamashita Ren

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> D'où l'idée d'utiliser le NAS comme un PC perso  
> 
> Allez, courage 

 

C'est ça !

Merci encore pour votre sollicitude, je sens que je vais en avoir besoin   :Sad: 

edit : J'ai créé /usr/local/portage

et j'ai ajouté la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage dans le /etc/make.conf

Par contre je ne trouve pas d'anciens ebuilds de portage.

Savez vous ou faut-il chercher ?

----------

## brubru

Pour en revenir au sujet initial. Une recherche rapide montre qu'il existe des stages plus récents en ppc-uclibc:

http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/experimental/ppc/embedded/stages/ 2008.0 en normal ou softfloat au choix.

----------

## kwenspc

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet initial. Une recherche rapide montre qu'il existe des stages plus récents en ppc-uclibc:
> 
> http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/experimental/ppc/embedded/stages/ 2008.0 en normal ou softfloat au choix.

 

Oui et qui sont incompatible avec ce chroot dans le dlink car ce dernier utilies un noyau 2.4.x alors que les stages 2008 ont été compilés avec les linux-headers 2.6.x. C'est dit dans la doc que suit Yamashita Ren  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamashita Ren

C'est bien cela la base du problème, le kernel 2.4.x ...

Sinon j'ai réussi à trouver le nom des ebuilds ici : http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86

c'est du x86 donc je ne les télécharge pas, par contre maintenant je sais quoi emerger.

edit : là y'a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas

Je fais 

```
emerge --search portage
```

Il me sort 

```
*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1.6.13

      Latest version installed: 2.1.2_rc1-r3

      Size of files: 732 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

      Description:   Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

```

Et quand je fais ça, il me sort un conflit avec portage-2.1.5 

```
root@DSM-G600 esearch # emerge --pretend =portage-2.1.4.5 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.5 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p39)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-7.1)

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.1_p17] USE="-examples% -plugins%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.13] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.17] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5 [2.1.2_rc1-r3] USE="-epydoc%" 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [5.94-r1] USE="-caps% -gmp% -vanilla% -xattr%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] 
```

Là je comprends pas tout ...

Il sort d'où ce portage-2.1.5 ?

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oops, un stage de 2006 ? 3 ans de mises à jour, ça risque d'être la galère...
> 
> N'as-tu pas trouvé un stage plus récent ? (sur http://www.funtoo.org entre autres)

 

Ce sera pas une mise à jour de gamin ca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là je comprends pas tout ...
> 
> Il sort d'où ce portage-2.1.5 ?

 

Hum, ne fais pas un update de portage en spécifiant toi même la version. Ensuite tu risques d'avoir des soucis de paquets bloquants de ce genre et une floppée dû au fait que l'arbre portage actuel est très loin de 2006. Sinon oui c'est bizarre ce truc. Peux tu faire un emerge -pv sys-apps/portage app-shells/bash sys-apps/util-linux

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie d'installer d'abord un autre firmware supportant Linux 2.6, en cherchant un peu, je suis tombé sur ceci : http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/DSMG600/InstallingSlugOS

----------

## Yamashita Ren

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Essaie d'installer d'abord un autre firmware supportant Linux 2.6, en cherchant un peu, je suis tombé sur ceci : http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/DSMG600/InstallingSlugOS

 

 *Quote:*   

> DSM-G600 Rev A Hardware only

 

J'ai la rev B ...

Mais je vais quand même chercher dans ce créneau là.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hum, ne fais pas un update de portage en spécifiant toi même la version. Ensuite tu risques d'avoir des soucis de paquets bloquants de ce genre et une floppée dû au fait que l'arbre portage actuel est très loin de 2006. Sinon oui c'est bizarre ce truc. Peux tu faire un emerge -pv sys-apps/portage app-shells/bash sys-apps/util-linux

 

Le problème c'est que si je fais une update de la dernière version de portage, il me dit qu'il a besoin de python(qui nécessite une version récente de portage pour être installé).

Je vais tester la commande que tu m'as donné.

edit : le problème est toujours le même 

```
root@DSM-G600 esearch # emerge -pv sys-apps/portage app-shells/bash sys-apps/util-linux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/python-2.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 (masked by: required EAPI -2, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13" [ebuild])
```

Pour updater portage, il me faut python et pour avoir python il faut updater portage vers une version intermédiaire ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ça va être galère.

Etape 1 : cherche un firmware avec noyau linux 2.6.*

Etape 2: prends un stage récent (2009) pour ARM.

Et tout ira plus facilement.

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Malheureusement je crois qu'il n'y en a pas comme semble l'indiquer ce post : http://forum.dsmg600.info/viewtopic.php?id=477&p=2

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> N'as-tu pas trouvé un stage plus récent ? (sur http://www.funtoo.org entre autres)

 

Mais y'a des stages 'gentoo' à jour également sur les mirroirs dans las section  release/arch/autobuild par exemple.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est récent, Funtoo a permis que Gentoo le fasse  :Wink: 

(et pour info Funtoo ne construit des stages que pour les architectures PC/x86(_64). Pas les ARM.

----------

## xaviermiller

Sinon, il reste une solution : tout compiler à la main : binutils , glibc, gcc, et toutes les dépendances de ton serveur torrent. Tout cela "nativement", c'est-à-dire dans le shell même de ton NAS.

Dans ce cas, tu devras zyeuter un projet genre "Linux From Scratch", du moins la partie "compile toolchain".

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Oulah, là ça devient trop bourrin pour moi.

désolé ^^

Mais ça m'étonne qu'il n'y ait aucun moyen de maj portage ...

Par exemple dans une distrib binaire tu sort les paquets qui vont bien et tu maj tout (sauf dans mon cas si le paquet dépend d'un kernel récent).

Ces EAPI, y'a aucun moyen de les contourner ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ces EAPI, y'a aucun moyen de les contourner ?

 

Pas vraiment vu que ça concerne les api utilisé dans les ebuilds.

Par contre doit bien y avoir un moyen de mettre à jour portage, faut qu'on trouve comment.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, j'y pense !

Le "profile" est-il bon (eselect profile list) ?

Il y a, si je me souviens bien, un profile "linux 2.4"

A vérifier...

----------

## Yamashita Ren

```
root@DSM-G600 / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0

  [2]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/server

  [5]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland

  [6]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/desktop

  [7]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/developer

  [8]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/server

  [9]   hardened/ppc

  [10]  hardened/linux/powerpc/ppc32
```

Pas de trace de linux 2.4 ...

@kwenspc

Oui mettre à jour portage, si seulement c'était si facile ...

Et compiler portage à la main, ça pourrait pas passer ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

pour un profiles 2.4 faut passer par uclibc non ? ( genre /usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/arm/2.4 )

Sinon j'avais toujours en réserve cet how-to pour NSLU2 dans mes bookmarks ('atin elle ne maigrira jamais cette todo list   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Jette un oeil si jamais qu'il se puisse facilement décliner à ta bestiole (enfin, à vérifier auprès de plus compétent)

----------

## El_Goretto

```
$ find /usr/portage/profiles/ -name "*2.4"

/usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/ppc/2.4

/usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/ppc/hardened/2.4

```

Aucune idée de ce que c'est, uclibc...

--

edit:

damned, gilled pour un poil de rien  :Smile: 

et du coup maintenant je sais...

----------

## boozo

@ El_Goretto : c'est une libc compacte très utilisé pour l'embarqué    :Wink: 

Edit: @ OP : au fait, faudrait sans doute modifier le titre du topic parce que là c'est pas vraiment explicite    :Smile: 

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Je vais voir ton tuto pour le nslu2 mais ça m'étonnerait que ça passe.

Suffit que l'architecture soit différente ...

Sinon je viens de changer le titre du topic.

----------

## brubru

Et du côté de Gentoo/Alt aka Gentoo Prefix ? le but du projet est de pouvoir compiler (avec portage) et faire tourner des applications « préfixées » dans /home/user/gentoo par exemple, sur un système différent: Debian, MacOSX, Solaris, Windows.

L'overlay indique la présence de rtorrent : http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/alt/browser/trunk/prefix-overlay/net-p2p/rtorrent

Mais niveau architecture, il y a seulement amd64-linux x86-linux ppc-macos x86-macos, il faudrait ppc-linux et encore on a pas l'assurance que Gentoo Prefix fonctionne avec un noyau 2.4.

Quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur Prefix ?

Sinon, en regardant les dépendances de rtorrent j'ai quelquechose comme :

```
            >=net-libs/libtorrent-0.12.4

            >=dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.2

            >=net-misc/curl-7.19.1

            sys-libs/ncurses

            xmlrpc? (

                dev-libs/xmlrpc-c

            )

            daemon? (

                app-misc/screen

            )

            dev-util/pkgconfig
```

Donc une compilation à la mano reste du possible, mais bon tu perds les avantages de gentoo : avoir un système linux pour tout bidouiller, là tu n'aurais qu'un exécutable   :Very Happy: 

Il te faut aussi une toolchain pour compiler, le stage3 de 2006 doit faire l'affaire je pense, mais l'idéal serait un sdk pour la machine (et pouvoir faire du cross-compile).

----------

## yoyo

 *Yamashita Ren wrote:*   

> J'avais un laptop presque perso (Intel core duo, 1 GB de ram).
> 
> Mais le laptop professionel de mon père à eu un problème (du jour au lendemain il a déconné; depuis impossible de réinstaller un SE dessus, même en changeant le disque dur; d'ailleurs si vous avez une piste pour le diagnostic je suis plus que preneur).
> 
> Donc maintenant il me pique mon laptop (qui était lui aussi + ou - familial).

 Bon je dévie un peu le sujet mais personne n'a semblé prêter attention à ce post : tu as testé la mémoire vive ? Avec Memtest86+ ou via un LiveCD type SystemRescueCd.

C'est assez courant comme "panne" et le changement de mémoire vive souvent assez simple (sûrement plus que la manip' que tu veux faire  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Enjoy !

----------

## Yamashita Ren

J'ai lancé le memtest plusieurs fois et à chaque fois mon père me disait qu'il ne détectait aucun problème (j'ai jamais pu voir les résultats personnellement).

Sinon j'ai l'impression que ça déconne plutôt au niveau du bios (je sais reconnaitre le moment ou c'est le bootloader qui prends la main).

Il me semble que le bios peut agir de lui même sans ram (ais-je tort ?)

Or là il déconne complètement en nous sortant une histoire de DDR nécessitant un password.

Si on y va au forcing en appuyant 20 fois sur "entrée", je crois qu'on a le choix du support de boot.

Dans ce cas je peux lancer un live cd (élimination de l'hypothèse RAM défectueuse non ?) sans encombres (il me rabâche juste une erreur I/O je crois).

Je peux même installer l'OS sur certains secteurs du disque.

Mais si j'utilise tout le disque, le disque commence à déconner (peu importe le disque d'ailleurs).

Enfin c'est vraiment bizar.

Exemple : j'installe Windows sur les 20 premiers GO aucun problème, puis j'installe Ubuntu sur les GO restant ça déconne.

Si j'installe Ubuntu puis Windows le constat est le même.

Comme je le disais précédemment, jai l'impression qu'après une certain tranche de secteurs, ça déconne.

Et pourtant changer le DDR, n'a rien arrangé !

Idem si j'installe un seul os sur tout le disque, ça bug.

Bref un jour ou j'en aurais le courage je tenterais un flash bios, mais je n'y crois guère ... 

J'espère que vous comprenez au moins quel est le problème (à défaut d'avoir une solution et je ne vous en veux guère ^^)

Sinon pour la compil rtorrent, je vais y penser.

A la base, soyons honnêtes, je suis allé sur gentoo à défaut de pouvoir utiliser debian.

J'aimerais utiliser portage mais si je peux compiler rtorrent ça serait déjà bien.

Enfin le problème de cette méthode, c'est qu'elle n'est pas très pérenne car un jour je vais être obligé de faire une grosse MAJ pour compiler la version supérieure et là ça sera pire ...

Par contre une compilation de portage, vous pensez que ça pourrait passer ?

----------

## Yamashita Ren

Bon oublions l'histoire du laptop défectueux.

Ce n'est pas le problème et à chaque fois que j'en parle ça fait le même effet qu'un trou noir.

 *brubru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, en regardant les dépendances de rtorrent j'ai quelquechose comme :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En fait quand je compile rtorrent avec emerge, il me dit qu'il manque openssl.

Je vais plutôt essayer de chercher le problème de ce coté là.

edit : en fait j'en reviens toujours au même problème, portage.

Il suffirait que je le mette à jour vers une version supportant l'EAPI 1 pour que mes problèmes se résolvent d'eux même ...

----------

